# 8 x cycles clomid-all BFN



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've just finished my 8th round of clomid, all of which have been a BFN. I've been on 50mg each cycle, and apparently have ovulated on most of them, although not conclusively on the last 3. My consultant gave us the following options for further treatment to consider, and we've to let him know at our next appointment at the end of May.
- Injections (not sure of what!) with timed intercourse
- Injections with IUI
- Ovarian drilling (to burn off the cysts and restore a 'normal' cycle, hopefully which would include ovulation.
- IVF (2 year wait on NHS in our area, been on list about 6 months now)
I have PCOS, and apparently that's the only issues (DH SA was good).
I seem to have absolutely no CM at all on clomid 
Seriously considering going abroad for treatment - to get an IUI done privately at the NHS hospital is an 8 month wait! I don't even want to wait the 8 months for the IUI.
The consultant did say that we can have continuous treatment up to the IVF, but I just don't feel like it's working 
Any advice?


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Hun....

Just wanted to tell u a bit about me, and whyid recommend the ovarian drilling!

I was dx pcos at 18 and didn't have periods,or ovulation. I started meteor in in 2008, 2 years later still no ovulation or periods, I started clomid, had 7 cycles of upto max dose, to which I didn't respond. Like you I was offered a few things, and after doing some research found out that OD can have a medium lasting effect( up to a few years or longer, so thought worth a go. I had OD sept 2010, and although that itself didn't make me ovulate, I had also researched that it made ovaries more sensitive to hormones, and to clomid. 3 months after the OD I re started clomid and  after 3 cycles ov ovulating I got my first ever BFP. Dd was born sept 2011. As you can see from my signature, I also had a surprise BFP just a few months ago.... So am expecting again! Bit of a shock as I never ovulated without help, but goes to show. 
I 'met' a few people on here when having OD, we all had it within a month of each other and one had her son in march, and the other due in July! 

I know the OD can help the pcos symptoms and balance hormones. 
Obviously I can't say' this will definitely work for you, and any op comes with risks that would be discusse switch you, but for me, and about 7 people I know who've had the op, have all been blessed with children within the year......

Hope my story gives you some hope, and anything else u want to ask.... Then go ahead cx

Amy xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Amy, thanks for your reply. The more I read about the OD the better the option is sounds. The only thing that concerns me slightly is the amount of clomid i've already had? I'll be starting cycle 9 at the beginning of May. Do you know if they'd give me any more clomid after all that? The consultant had mentioned injectibles, can that be used in conjunction with the OD do you know?
DH is a bit concerned the more he reads about it though - he really doesn' like the idea of doing something so invasive,
Congrats on your wee one - so nice to hear of things working out for people!
xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

I think you'd be allowed up to 12 cycles, I had 12, but would be told no more after that, but we were lucky not to need, I don't know what the drugs are that your hospital would use, but would probably be a low dose of what the use to stimulate ovaries in iui/ivf, as for ovulation induction they don't want to overstimulate as in ivf etc. I was told this was next step if we wernt successful agent clomid, so I'm sure it would be something you could move onto if needed. For some women, the OD is enough on its own to kickstart ovulation. One study I read, some women were still having regular cycles up to 5 year later! 

I though the procedure itself was fairly straight forward, I was in and out the same day, and although had morphine immediately post op, I had cocoadamol for about 2 days, the paracetamol on and off.... The pain afterwards wasn't too bad at all, just felt like pulled stomach muscles and 3 little scars( about a cm, and slightly bigger in belly button, but can barely see any on them now. I did have a lot of bleeding after the op, caused by a hormonal imbalance, but this was rectified with tablets,  there was quite a few threads about ovarian drilling so have a look back if you get chance.......

Have a chat with your consultant, and I'm sure you'll decide on an option that is best for you xx


----------

